# Now Bindings



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

I rode them for a few days between the SIA and Stratton demos and didn't want to give them back. You don't really feel them doing anything different, they just make everything a little easier and more natural feeling. At first I was worried that they were going to be too easy and I was going to get into trouble because of it, but that wasn't the case at all. For the east coast ice, they take some of the stress off of your feet since the binding is doing some of the work for you, and the different bushing options allow you to select the level of dampening you want. Can't wait to get my hands on a pair that I can ride all the time!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd only like my bindings to flex like that on my jib board. They literally went and took the edge response out of the binding. Pretty poor idea.


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

Extremo said:


> I'd only like my bindings to flex like that on my jib board. They literally went and took the edge response out of the binding. Pretty poor idea.


Have you tried them? 

I find them to have greater response than traditional bindings. But the response comes more from your feet and less from the highback. Seems to make sense to have the response closer to the board since that is what you are controlling.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah that gap that opens and closes between the binding and board at each pivot looks super responsive. Here's a novel idea, if you widen the gap it gets less responsive, if you close it, like eliminate it all together it get's more responsive. It's physics, not religion.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You gotta have faith. Don't think about it, just believe us.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> You gotta have faith. Don't think about it, just believe us.


Sounds like christianity


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That's what I was getting at. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Once again the fucking retard that won't try anything speaks that it doesn't work.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

And once again the fucktard who get's hard-ons over each years new gimmicks is going to cry.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

One problem I could see with these bindings is that snow (or anything for that matter) could accumulate in the gap between the riser pads under the chassis and where it makes contact with the topsheet. This could alter edge to edge feel to give an inconsistent ride. Maybe the riser pads should be thickened to be in constant contact with the topsheet but be made of a softer material so the upper chassis can still pivot about the center pin but prevent material from accumulating.

Additionally, I'd like to see some mounting options for increasing the amount of pivot by lifting the chassis up from the topsheet. Swappable bushings for the center pin should also be included. If they did switch to a constant contact riser pad, different densities would be good for changing board feel.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> One problem I could see with these bindings is that snow (or anything for that matter) could accumulate in the gap between the riser pads under the chassis and where it makes contact with the topsheet. This could alter edge to edge feel to give an inconsistent ride. Maybe the riser pads should be thickened to be in constant contact with the topsheet but be made of a softer material so the upper chassis can still pivot about the center pin but prevent material from accumulating.
> 
> Additionally, I'd like to see some mounting options for increasing the amount of pivot by lifting the chassis up from the topsheet. Swappable bushings for the center pin should also be included. If they did switch to a constant contact riser pad, different densities would be good for changing board feel.


See, that ^^ is a fucking good idea.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> And once again the fucktard who get's hard-ons over each years new gimmicks is going to cry.


Aww is the little guy upset because no one values his opinion on a lil web forum? It's OK we all know you fear change and innovation.

For anyone that cares talking to JF trying to get a pair sent to me. Full intend to pack em with snow and then let it freeze on the porch over night and see if anything happens. Also pretty sure the bushing can be changed out. At SIA I pulled everything off that binding I could to see how it actually works.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Aww is the little guy upset because no one values his opinion on a lil web forum? It's OK we all know you fear change and innovation.
> 
> For anyone that cares talking to JF trying to get a pair sent to me. Full intend to pack em with snow and then let it freeze on the porch over night and see if anything happens. Also pretty sure the bushing can be changed out. At SIA I pulled everything off that binding I could to see how it actually works.


I don't think they care about truth. They prefer speculation.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nah they don't even care about actually snowboarding they just like to talk about it on the Internet. While he was butt hurt and crying like the little bitch he is I was shredding knee deep pow all day.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Aww is the little guy upset because no one values his opinion on a lil web forum? It's OK we all know you fear change and innovation.
> 
> For anyone that cares talking to JF trying to get a pair sent to me. Full intend to pack em with snow and then let it freeze on the porch over night and see if anything happens. Also pretty sure the bushing can be changed out. At SIA I pulled everything off that binding I could to see how it actually works.


Bhahahaha...innovation?? Are you on crack? I'll admit, they will def increase the torsional flex of a set up. But who, other than hardcore jibbers, wants that in a set up? I think it's funny the guys pushing these are anything but. They've got to weight at least200-300 grams more than the average binding with the addition of the hinge apparatus alone. For what you're getting and what you're losing it's a pretty dumb idea. There are already a mulitude of bindings on the market that do torsional flex better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually they're lighter than almost every other binding other than Burton that I've held up. If you would actually go and look at a pair in person might change your mind. But that requires effort and we all know that won't happen.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

I just saw this video. Some guys I know built a setup like this and they said it rode terribly. From a longboard perspective, (bushings are important for longboarding), this idea doesn't seem very sound because it would create slop at the center point. Snowboarding is different though, so it might work. 

Has anyone bought a pair for the upcoming season?


----------

